# Quattrolicious ...



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)

... now this was a steal of a deal!

http://rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1071873


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Except for the, "oh, by the way, the odometer is broken" part...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

...just proves that it's a legitimate '80's Audi :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

